# Burnley - Swansea DRAW



## namestene-utakmice (Jan 10, 2009)

Burnley - Swansea DRAW tip X

two eaqual sides Swansea strong team but Burnley will not make any chances in this game . DRAW !


----------



## danyy (Jan 10, 2009)

I dont think its a draw game...
Indeed i think its home or draw but Swansea have 8 serial draws so its time to lose or win probably the first one...
Burnley lost 2 times so its time to change this
So by the expeling method there is only 1 left - home win for burnley...


----------

